# Edge and Amazon Prime



## boydn1 (Apr 17, 2020)

So, what’s the best way to watch a series on Prime? Create a One Pass or use the App. How do you keep track of what episodes have been watched?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

boydn1 said:


> So, what's the best way to watch a series on Prime? Create a One Pass or use the App. How do you keep track of what episodes have been watched?


I usually create a streaming only 1P on the TiVo and watch them from there. After watching an episode, you just "delete" it from the listing in My Shows. The only issue with this is very occasionally we've had this reset so they all appear again.

Scott


----------



## boydn1 (Apr 17, 2020)

HerronScott said:


> I usually create a streaming only 1P on the TiVo and watch them from there. After watching an episode, you just "delete" it from the listing in My Shows. The only issue with this is very occasionally we've had this reset so they all appear again.
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the reply. I can't find anyway to delete fro the listing.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

boydn1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I can't find anyway to delete fro the listing.


You are on TE4 so can't speak directly but it should be just like a regular show except for the streaming icon next to it. If you open the show there should be the normal menu of options including Delete or if you have it highlighted in the list of episodes, the Clear button should delete it.



















Scott


----------

